# Led Zeppelin is the greatest band of all time



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

As long as I''m starting threads nobody will respond to...

I'm just sayin'...... they rule.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Love Zepplin... but DIO is right there with them as an all-time great...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Led who?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Are we getting into a debate over Stairway to Heaven vs. Light My Fire (long version) as the all time greatest R&R song?  

The Doors.  Light My Fire.  RIP Jim Morrison.  My daughter went to Paris 15 years ago, and I asked her if she saw The Louvre.  She said no, but I did see Jim Morrison's grave.  She had her priorities straight.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGgggggggggaahhh!!!!! NOT the ZEPPELIN!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGgggggggggaahhh!!!!! NOT the ZEPPELIN!


I take it you've been through this one before?  I thought I was through with the Led Zep v. The Doors wars 30 years ago.

Personally, I like KC and the Sunshine Band. (Take *that*, Jim.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BJ just likes Led Zeppelin because a Lead Zeppelin would hover in the air much the way a brick doesn't.

Though, on Mythbusters last season, they actually made a lead baloon that worked like, well, a balloon.  But those guys are all slightly nuts.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

No, it is just a long standing thing with us. I really can't stand Robert Plant's voice. He will so totally get it.

But, I would really get in trouble if I told you that he knows all the words to ABBA's _Take a Chance on Me_. Oops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Though, on Mythbusters last season, they actually made a lead baloon that worked like, well, a balloon. But those guys are all slightly nuts.
> 
> Ann


Slightly? Yes, those guys are nuts. Not as nuts as the guys on Deadliest Catch, but a very close second.

LR, your secret is safe with me. If Jim finds out, I didn't tell him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> LR, your secret is safe with me. If Jim finds out, I didn't tell him.


LMAO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually, my favorites are "The Rain Song," "Over the Hills and Far Away" "Kashmir" and "When the Levee Breaks." I never understood the public fascination with _Stairway_. *shrug*


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

it was the first video that popped up so i used it

Love Mythbusters.  I remember the lead balloon epi...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

If you change your mind
On the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn! And I said nice things about BJ in the "Politics and Religion" thread. Had I known his position on rock bands, however . . .

My husband also loves LZ. He still watches their old videos on MTV. Personally, I've moved on from the seventies. Or was that the eighties? It's all a blur.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I just saw your comments in that other thread, Khabita.  I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Whenever the question of the greatest band comes up, three come to mind:

1) the rubber band
2) the Band-Aid
3) the band saw

and for stretchers...

4) the bandoleer
5) the bandanna

Now there is nothing wrong with LZ as far as music bands go, they whomp the poo out most other R&R bands, but the rubber band is still the greatest "band" of all time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ You got me there, Geemont.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I liked Band of Brothers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geemont said:


> the rubber band is still the greatest "band" of all time.


Good that you worked in a literary reference ... The Rubber Band by Rex Stout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

TM said:


> Love Zepplin... but DIO is right there with them as an all-time great...


I saw Ronny James in a relatively small venue back in 1999. My two immediate impressions:

1) I had no idea how tiny he is.

2) The way he over-emotes, he's like the Michael Bolton of metal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Anybody catch The Song Remains the Same on VH1 Classic last night? Not me, I already own it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Anybody catch The Song Remains the Same on VH1 Classic last night? Not me, I already own it.


TV? What's that? Not really kidding, I watch a lot less now that I have my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> TV? What's that? Not really kidding, I watch a lot less now that I have my Kindle.


I hardly watch it either. _Jeopardy!_ when I am up early enough. (It's on at 11 am here, and since I work nights...) I watch _The Daily Show_ and _The Colbert Report_ religiously. Other than that, pretty much just _Law & Order_, _Pushing Daisies_ and _Chuck_. I'll catch some golf on Sundays or the occasional movie on TCM or one of the Encore channels in the middle of the night. That's it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Love Chuck, I heard Pushing Daisies got the boot.  It's too bad love that show.  Heroes is my all time favorite.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I do like LZ, although my all-time greatest band is The Who. I still find Pete Townsend's lyrics searing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I do like LZ, although my all-time greatest band is The Who. I still find Pete Townsend's lyrics searing.


I've seen The Who twice. Along with The Beatles, LZ, Rush and Triumph, they are part of my Great Pentacle of Power.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The Who and The Doors over LZ, but I do like LZ.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've seen The Who twice. Along with The Beatles, LZ, Rush and Triumph, they are part of my Great Pentacle of Power.


Do you have Canadian roots? There are two Canadian bands in that pentacle!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Do you have Canadian roots? There are two Canadian bands in that pentacle!


No Canuck roots. I just like those guys, yanno.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Impeccable taste, good sir.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen Triumph 4 times. Rush twice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And I was at the Miami Airport when The Beatles arrived (1964?)  and prior to that I greeted Pat Boone when he flew in.  

You guys are leaving out The Rolling Stones.  Gotta give them points for longevity when they should all be dead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Gertie: I like the Stones. Saw the _Steel Wheels_ tour. But they definitely aren't amongst my faves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: I like the Stones. Saw the _Steel Wheels_ tour. But they definitely aren't amongst my faves.


Yes, I saw the Steel Wheels tour, too when they were in Orlando.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Growing up a very sheltered girl in the piney woods of NE Texas, there were no concerts in my early years... I did, however attend the Louisiana Hayride with my parents as a child and saw Marty Robbins, Lefty Frizell (sp?), Little Jimmy Dickens and a bunch of country/western/blue grass artists.  By the time I was old enough to go on my own, I had small children and couldn't afford tickets.

I have seen in concert: Kiss, ELO, Foghat, Styx, Headeast, REO Speedwagon, Barry Manilow (with DD, she loves Barry), NKOTB (again with DD when she was in high school), Mel Tillis and Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show! I had to rely on my albums and 8-tracks to enjoy my favorite bands.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Angela, I absolutely love Styx. I have seen them 5 times (twice with Dennis DeYoung). Last summer Jim and I even saw Shaw/Blades in a very small venue (no it did not make them look larger......lol).


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

And I've seen them only 3 times.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Angela, I absolutely love Styx. I have seen them 5 times (twice with Dennis DeYoung). Last summer Jim and I even saw Shaw/Blades in a very small venue (no it did not make them look larger......lol).


The first time I saw Styx, I was practically on the stage... Dennis sang "Lady" to me. I thought I had died and gone to heaven!! I still have the guitar pick he gave me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember, folks. Angela was *not* a "groupie," but a "Band Aid."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Once you accept a guitar pick, you're marked for life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Once you accept a guitar pick, you're marked for life.


Only if it's really, _really_ sharp.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

anybody go to  Woodstock?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Only if it's really, _really_ sharp.


Gotta give you a _groan _for that one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

tessa said:


> anybody go to Woodstock?


Afraid I'm not _that_ old. Only 8 at the time.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Once you accept a guitar pick, you're marked for life.


I also have a drumstick from Bev Bevan, drummer of ELO... the next year I caught his tamborine, but this big oaf fought me for it and I decided he wanted more than I did so I let go and let him fall on his butt!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tessa said:



> anybody go to Woodstock?


I wasn't old enough! BUT, that was and still is my favorite era for music!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Angela said:


> I also have a drumstick from Bev Bevan, drummer of ELO... the next year I caught his tamborine, but this big oaf fought me for it and I decided he wanted more than I did so I let go and let him fall on his butt!


I'm suddenly remembering a Letterman "Brush With Greatness" where a woman told the story of Jeff Lynne stepping on her foot in an elevator.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Gene Simmons once managed to get me fired.

And I spent a weekend partying with REO.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gene Simmons once managed to get me fired.
> 
> And I spent a weekend partying with REO.


I could go on too, having worked special events for a radio station in Houston, but they are just people... some are nice, some are jerks but it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I only met some as a fan. Kevin Cronin was nice. John Kay was _really_ nice. Gene Simmons was an *******. Jason Bonham was nice-but-drunk. (You'd think he'd have learned something after the way his dad died.) Steve Perry was nice but weird, while Neal Schon was polite but businesslike. Dio was a jerk, though he had nothing on Simmons.

YMMV.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

The Rain Song
Expect a bit of d/l-buffering time, it's a long song.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.............. Weep into your Starbucks, mere mortals.  You'll never be that good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've seen The Who twice. Along with The Beatles, LZ, Rush and Triumph, they are part of my Great Pentacle of Power.


OH! I forgot Pink Floyd. And Yes. I guess it's a Heptagon of Power.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Those who missed out, missed out.

Here's the _Magnum Opus_ from Triumph:

Blinding Light Show


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

So I'm listening to XM Deep Tracks here at work, and an instrumental song comes on that I'd never heard before.  "HEY!" I say to the racks of wine bottles.  "That sounds like Eric Johnson!"

The bottles did not deign to reply.

I wander over to the receiver and read that the song is entitled "The Milky Way Home" by some guy named Sonny Landreth.  Never heard of him.  "But..." I begin, until I see the wine bottles are pointedly ignoring me, "...I'm sure that was Eric Johnson on guitar.  I KNOW that sound," I continue in my head.

So I jump onto the interwebs and guess what I found out?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That is one of the absolute GREAT things about sat radio: You never have to drive yourself or your friends crazy trying to remember the title or artist of the trac that's playing. I can't count the number of times I've walked back to the tuner to read the display when I'm listening to the '60s channel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

The only problem is that unless I am listening from my PC, I cannot see the entire title or artist name most of the time.  The displays in my car and the receiver at work aren't wide enough, and they don't scroll.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> That is one of the absolute GREAT things about sat radio: You never have to drive yourself or your friends crazy trying to remember the title or artist of the trac that's playing. I can't count the number of times I've walked back to the tuner to read the display when I'm listening to the '60s channel.


I love the 60's channel!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh.  In case it wasn't obvious, the song was by Sonny Landreth (featuring Eric Johnson).


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> So I'm listening to XM Deep Tracks here at work, and an instrumental song comes on that I'd never heard before. "HEY!" I say to the racks of wine bottles. "That sounds like Eric Johnson!"
> 
> The bottles did not deign to reply.
> 
> ...


Having a Dirk Gently moment, weren't you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Having a Dirk Gently moment, weren't you?


I wasn't trying to pull them into the conversation. I just wanted tham as witnesses to my brilliance.


----------

